# MP App



## Civie guy (18 Nov 2010)

Hi, I am a reserve Inft CTing to reg force MP, I was told by the recruiters at the recruiting centre that the trade is now closed to civilians, does anyone know if the trade is open for transfers? I sent my app in and all I got back was its being processed


----------



## Thompson_JM (18 Nov 2010)

Then its being processed.......

It's a waiting game for a reason man. Once it's been processed they will let you know... until then, all you can really do is guess....


----------

